# FW Jigsaw 2015!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Someone suspected it might be the next Primarch or a special character. I hope for the former rather than the latter, but either way I'm excited.  I thougth they had almost forgot to do this, this year.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm. If it is a Primarch...I would have thought Corax would be killing a Gal Vorbak, Russ a Thousand Son and Magnus a Space Wolf. None of which that model looks like. I imagine Sanguinius will be in a much more dynamic pose.

So Alpharius or Dorn? I imagine Dorn having more of a Guilliman style pose, not in combat, seeing as he hasn't really been in any combat yet over the Heresy. Alpharius/Omegon? Again I don't see them in a combat pose. 

Which leaves the Khan. Potentially, but hmmm dunno.


----------



## Toothy Grin (Oct 18, 2015)

Considering they just released the thousand sons upgrades I'd be surprised and a little disheartened if it wasn't Magnus.

Here's hoping


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

would love to see a dark angel character


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Corax. Pleeeeeeeaaaz


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Benn looking at the marks and looks like a MKIII Power armour. Weapons suggest a Despoiler squad. Don't know if that would be a clue.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah yes, forgot about the Lion.

In any case I'm still going with non-primarch.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Benn looking at the marks and looks like a MKIII Power armour. Weapons suggest a Despoiler squad. Don't know if that would be a clue.


Good call, let it be the Lion!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Please be the Lion. Please let him be wearing his helm. Please don't let it be shit like so many of the Primarch models. Please have a scenic base that makes up 75% of the resin cost. Please could someone tell me in the Lion has rules out already, or if we are still waiting on them?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The most popular rumor on the net says it's Corax currently.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard a while back that the next primarch in the works was Corax. So thats what I'm hoping for, however I agree with AoB. Probably a captain of some legion or another.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Make of this what you will.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's lookin' pretty Raven Guard to me now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I am going to gues Corax


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

CORAX! I truly hope he looks good, because I have been waiting for his model since Angrons came out.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Make of this what you will.


Definitely Corax!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Been waiting for him for sooo long, hmmm the pose so far looks eh too early to call but I hope he looks awesome...


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I really hope he looks at least something like some of the artwork. Really pisses me off when there is a heap of great and inspiring art on a big character and the model comes out looking entirely different


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I predict this model will be incredible. Except the face. Incoming Derp face.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Corax it is.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I really hope he looks at least something like some of the artwork. Really pisses me off when there is a heap of great and inspiring art on a big character and the model comes out looking entirely different


Sevatar is a great example of this!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes he is!


----------



## Toothy Grin (Oct 18, 2015)

That marking on the kneepad is looking an awful lot like a dark angels motif to me. Could easily be ravenguard though. Roll on Corax I guess.
Unless they've decided to really pimp out The Lion's helm :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Toothy Grin said:


> Unless they've decided to really pimp out The Lion's helm


Holy nuts that _would_ be huge!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

There better be no way that 'wing' is part of the Lion's helmet - that would be utterly ridiculous!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> There better be no way that 'wing' is part of the Lion's helmet - that would be utterly ridiculous!


Your point? :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

From not being able to see either of his arms, I'm assuming he's not got the whip, but both lightning claws.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> From not being able to see either of his arms, I'm assuming he's not got the whip, but both lightning claws.


The rules doesn't mention anything about a whip so that could be a clue? But sable-armour might?


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

liking the legs and base except for the lack of beheaded Gal Vorbak


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Tada! The final picture is up on Forge World.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure about his hair or face :\


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh dear. Oh well, maybe they're saving the good stuff for Russ and Magnus.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I quite like the model, however I think you could make an almost identical model with existing primarch parts like the head (fulgrim), chest (Guilliman) etc.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, if you wanted Fulgrim to not be screaming and have a hair-cut, you could just steal this head. But I think Simon sculpted both. I like the hair on both as it gives a sense of movement. One of the Primarchs I don't need but may well buy to paint regardless.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I quite like the model honestly - But good luck transporting that guy! :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not terrible but not great. The face does not look as intently angry as I'd like, the hair I would like to be in a tidier swish to make him look like he is going really fast not like the weak blow dryer effect seen. Also because he is famed for his lightning claws I would have liked to have him striking with one of the claws with the dainty almost sex toy looking pistol in the high port ready to bring to bare. The armour I actually would have like to see basically plain given the whole stealthy vibe the Raven Guard have going on


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Well thats not too bad then for Big Daddy Beaky


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not big on the pistol and I agree with someone who stated on facebook that the jump pack looks a bit too small, but I like how he turned out overall.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye the pistol is massively off for me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I quite like the model honestly - But good luck transporting that guy! :good:


My thoughts exactly. Most Primarchs had had at least a little bit of worth for transport to games, but Corax will be impossible with all the thin details.



Oldman78 said:


> Not terrible but not great. The face does not look as intently angry as I'd like, the hair I would like to be in a tidier swish to make him look like he is going really fast not like the weak blow dryer effect seen. Also because he is famed for his lightning claws I would have liked to have him striking with one of the claws with the dainty almost sex toy looking pistol in the high port ready to bring to bare. The armour I actually would have like to see basically plain given the whole stealthy vibe the Raven Guard have going on





DeathJester921 said:


> Not big on the pistol and I agree with someone who stated on facebook that the jump pack looks a bit too small, but I like how he turned out overall.





Angel of Blood said:


> Aye the pistol is massively off for me.


Yeah I would have preferred only lightning claws but I think they did a great job otherwise. So far I've only been disappointed with Sevatar (who looked way to out-pimped for his character), Konrad Curze (he should have had proper lightning claws and not tiny puny knives) and Lorgar who lookes way too old.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am more OK with this model than some of the other Primarchs FW has released. Though, if people are thinking this guy will be hard to transport wait until they release Sanguinius!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It would actually be cool if they included helmets for each of the Primarchs. I'd like to see how Corax looks painted. I'll judge it then.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

He's no Angron or Perturabo, but I like him more than Guilliman for sure.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Hhmmm the whip and/or twin claws would have been a lot cooler tbh


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

venomlust said:


> He's no Angron or Perturabo, but I like him more than Guilliman for sure.


Agreed. Angron is a stunning model that's quality and pose outclasses most of the rest except maybe Horus and Perturabo


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The pistol and jet pack look way too small, and while I get what he was trying to do with the hair, it just hadn't worked. There were so many cool poses they could have gone with, but this one is just rather bland. They could have given him the whip, or even the heavy bolter he goes to town with on Istvaan. The cover image of Soulforge would have been very nice too. This is just... Ok.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

venomlust said:


> He's no Angron or Perturabo, but I like him more than Guilliman for sure.


Well, at least Guilliman wasn't sitting behind a desk writing the codex. I'm kind of surprised that they didn't go with that.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Corax painted up!


----------

